# Raf bodney norfolk august 2011



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all did this old raf base while on a short camping trip with my wife and are dog . We have had are eye on this place for a while now so it was nice to get it done . It was a great shame to see the battle command bunker had been bricked up and back filled with soil but there was a verry nice pill box still acessable with some sort of animal remains in the entrance . Any way here is some history for you sorry its a bit long

BODNEY
The desirability of establishing satellite airfields for bomber stations led to the investigation of many possible sites in the winter of 1939-40. For Watton, an open stretch of Breckland seven miles south-west from that station was acquired. Some woodland had to be removed and Bodney came into use during the spring of 1940 as a dispersal for Blenheims of Nos. 21 and 82 Squadrons from their parent station. A number of huts were erected on the northern side of the airfield for administration and technical services and some local housing was requisitioned for barrack use. The first operation flown from the airfield appears to have taken place on May 14, 1940 when No. 21 Squadron flew to attack enemy forces in the Ardennes. Two Blenheims were lost while another was so badly shot up that it crashed on return to Bodney. Later in the year both Watton squadrons alternated between parent and satellite for periods of several weeks.

Throughout 1941, Bodney continued to be used by Watton's units but in early March the following year No. 21 Squadron was reformed at the station. The squadron had been sent to Malta and disbanded there, its revival finding it flying Bodney Blenheims again prior to receiving the first Venturas with which it was proposed to equip three squadrons in No. 2 Group for daylight operations. During operations from Bodney between May 1940 and March 1942, 34 Blenheims were missing in action, 27 of which came from No. 82 Squadron. Additionally, 10 Blenheims were lost in operational crashes.

The first deliveries of Venturas were made at the end of May but No. 21 never took them into battle before being moved to Methwold in September. During this period of RAF occupation the airfield was gradually improved. Five blister hangars were erected followed by two T2s, one on the technical site in a wood on the west side and the other on a dispersal spur on southern side. Aircraft dispersals were 15 large pans and squares grouped in threes, eight small pans and four blind strips, all asphalt, placed round the airfield, some on long access lanes. The grass surface runways were NE-SW 1,000 yards long, NW-SE and E-W, both 900 yards long. Bomb stores were located three quarters of a mile south of the airfield by the River Wissey. The camp was in two areas: to the south-east where one communal and four domestic sites were dispersed, and to the north along the road to Little Cressingham where there were three domestic, a communal site and sick quarters. Total accommodation allowed for 1,709 persons.

The reason for the move of the Venturas was Bodney's allocation to the USAAF for development into a Class A standard bomber station. Meanwhile the airfield was used as a relief landing ground for training aircraft from Watton until the unit involved moved out in May 1943. However, the airfield was not developed as a bomber station and in June it was allocated to the USAAF as a fighter base. Occupied in July by the three squadrons of the 352nd Fighter Group, initially flying P-47s, converting to P-51s m April 1944, the group remained at Bodney until the autumn of 1945. After the base was officially returned to the RAF on November 8 that year, the airfield was closed to flying and following some government use of the domestic sites these were gradually demolished. In later years the site was absorbed into the nearby Stanford battle training area for use by the army.

BODNEY
The desirability of establishing satellite airfields for bomber stations led to the investigation of many possible sites in the winter of 1939-40. For Watton, an open stretch of Breckland seven miles south-west from that station was acquired. Some woodland had to be removed and Bodney came into use during the spring of 1940 as a dispersal for Blenheims of Nos. 21 and 82 Squadrons from their parent station. A number of huts were erected on the northern side of the airfield for administration and technical services and some local housing was requisitioned for barrack use. The first operation flown from the airfield appears to have taken place on May 14, 1940 when No. 21 Squadron flew to attack enemy forces in the Ardennes. Two Blenheims were lost while another was so badly shot up that it crashed on return to Bodney. Later in the year both Watton squadrons alternated between parent and satellite for periods of several weeks.

Throughout 1941, Bodney continued to be used by Watton's units but in early March the following year No. 21 Squadron was reformed at the station. The squadron had been sent to Malta and disbanded there, its revival finding it flying Bodney Blenheims again prior to receiving the first Venturas with which it was proposed to equip three squadrons in No. 2 Group for daylight operations. During operations from Bodney between May 1940 and March 1942, 34 Blenheims were missing in action, 27 of which came from No. 82 Squadron. Additionally, 10 Blenheims were lost in operational crashes.

The first deliveries of Venturas were made at the end of May but No. 21 never took them into battle before being moved to Methwold in September. During this period of RAF occupation the airfield was gradually improved. Five blister hangars were erected followed by two T2s, one on the technical site in a wood on the west side and the other on a dispersal spur on southern side. Aircraft dispersals were 15 large pans and squares grouped in threes, eight small pans and four blind strips, all asphalt, placed round the airfield, some on long access lanes. The grass surface runways were NE-SW 1,000 yards long, NW-SE and E-W, both 900 yards long. Bomb stores were located three quarters of a mile south of the airfield by the River Wissey. The camp was in two areas: to the south-east where one communal and four domestic sites were dispersed, and to the north along the road to Little Cressingham where there were three domestic, a communal site and sick quarters. Total accommodation allowed for 1,709 persons.

The reason for the move of the Venturas was Bodney's allocation to the USAAF for development into a Class A standard bomber station. Meanwhile the airfield was used as a relief landing ground for training aircraft from Watton until the unit involved moved out in May 1943. However, the airfield was not developed as a bomber station and in June it was allocated to the USAAF as a fighter base. Occupied in July by the three squadrons of the 352nd Fighter Group, initially flying P-47s, converting to P-51s m April 1944, the group remained at Bodney until the autumn of 1945. After the base was officially returned to the RAF on November 8 that year, the airfield was closed to flying and following some government use of the domestic sites these were gradually demolished. In later years the site was absorbed into the nearby Stanford battle training area for use by the army.

now for some pictures 




urbex raf bodney 034 by urban phantom, on Flickr




Bodney_Dday by urban phantom, on Flickr
Derelict, this control tower was repaired after being hit by a P-51D on D-Day



urbex raf bodney 051 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 035 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 042 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 084 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 043 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 096 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 098 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 057 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 078 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 019 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 075 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 022 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 072 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf bodney 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr

A verry stange place with a verry strange feeling 
thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## RichCooper (Aug 26, 2011)

That looks a great place for a mooch around.Nice rep mate thanks


----------



## outkast (Aug 26, 2011)

yes great report, thanks for posting, glad I am not the only one that seems to find dead stuff when I am out exploring


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice one Phantom, that skeleon is a fox!! Me an M02W went here a while back and it was still half fleshed but stnky


----------



## jonney (Aug 26, 2011)

outkast said:


> yes great report, thanks for posting, glad I am not the only one that seems to find dead stuff when I am out exploring



Its usually dead sheep that I find. Great report mate looks like there are a few goodies left round there, and I agree it's a shame about the BHQ


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> That looks a great place for a mooch around.Nice rep mate thanks


Thanks mate it was a nice wander round an odd place


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes but apparently there's a lot more to it than what can be seen.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

outkast said:


> yes great report, thanks for posting, glad I am not the only one that seems to find dead stuff when I am out exploring


thanks mate we keep finding dead stuff every were we go lookly it didnt smell


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks every one. Thanks for the id on the skell black shuck their is lots more stuff here but its risky cos of the army camp across the road


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 26, 2011)

there's a lot more on the Tower side, but watch for the Stanta ground, the Tower is not on Stanta.


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

jonney said:


> Its usually dead sheep that I find. Great report mate looks like there are a few goodies left round there, and I agree it's a shame about the BHQ


I was looking forward to going around the bhq wasnt happy to see it filled in thanks mate


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 26, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> there's a lot more on the Tower side, but watch for the Stanta ground, the Tower is not on Stanta.



Is the stanta ground the training area we see signs every were wosnt to keen i saw all the stuff in the woods but my pictures were crap


----------



## RichCooper (Aug 26, 2011)

Theres a lot more pillboxes round there showing on GE would they be easy to get to ? might put it on my todo list


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

Im not sure most of land is owned by mod


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice site, is the BHQ accessible?


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

No mate it has been filled in with soil im not sure how many leavels it had


----------

